# Is this decent or???



## walove (May 1, 2009)

good place to start. the best beacon is the one you know how to use, once you have more experience you will be better able to pick out equipment to fit you needs.

my opinions

probe is a little short at 240cm, but sufficient for the snowpack in alberta/canadian rockies

tracker is a solid beacon and is simple to use

the shovel is a keeper. t handle vs d handle is a decision to make after some experience. Last years bca shovels had a problem with snow filling the shaft, this had be resolved this year with a small plug in the end.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

I smell arsenal and torpedo going down delirium? I knew it....


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

Lemme know when ya go and I'll come to SSV and do super laps with ya.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

personally i wouldn't feel equipped carrying a 240cm probe. i'd get a 320. i agree the shovel is fine. i also don't love tracker beacons but i've found myself in the minority often there. i just found their feedback less intuitive than ortovox which i use regularly. 

the key is as walove said - the best beacon is the one you know how to use well. 

if it was me i'd buy an ortovox 3+, a 320cm probe, and really there are alot of good shovels... but don't get a plastic blade, don't get a small blade, don't get a short shaft. i actually got the K2 shovel last year.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> I smell arsenal and torpedo going down delirium? I knew it....


Yeah, that is the plan.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm not too worried about the probe length...I'll probably be riding with ARSENALFAN and if he gets buried I wasn't really planning on digging him out anyway.


In all seriousness though, thanks for the info. I feel good about that deal and if I have to buy a new probe down the road then that's not a big deal. Just wasn't sure if that shovel was solid or if that beacon was a bit too outdated in tech. Thanks


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

TorpedoVegas said:


> I Just wasn't sure if that shovel was solid or if that beacon was a bit too outdated in tech. Thanks


yep. nope.


----------

